# a *GOOD* Paramedic school in the Boston area?



## Hannah.911 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey everyone. I've been away for a while now...haven't really posted since I passed NREMT-I back in Jan, 2009. Well, happy new year! 

I'm looking for a reputable school in the Boston area. I've done some google searches, and the schools I've found (ie: EMS Academy...with their 1 ambulance clinical and 1 ER clinical) just seem sketchy. Does anybody have information about a respected school in Boston to get my medic with?


----------



## dpopkin (Jan 17, 2011)

hi there  i was in the same boat i picked ERG in north Attleboro i start in sept iknow a few people that went there and they really liked it and then there is PRO which is 11 grand and you have CMTIinc ive herd is good


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hannah.911 said:


> Hey everyone. I've been away for a while now...haven't really posted since I passed NREMT-I back in Jan, 2009. Well, happy new year!
> 
> I'm looking for a reputable school in the Boston area. I've done some google searches, and the schools I've found (ie: EMS Academy...with their 1 ambulance clinical and 1 ER clinical) just seem sketchy. Does anybody have information about a respected school in Boston to get my medic with?



I know Boston EMS has an academy/medic program

Northeastern has an acclaimed program, although I didn't have a great experience with basic school


but heres the OEMS link with all the state accredited state schools and their locations

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eohhs2t...mt_training_institutions&csid=Eeohhs2#region3


----------



## Hannah.911 (Jan 17, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> I know Boston EMS has an academy/medic program
> 
> Northeastern has an acclaimed program, although I didn't have a great experience with basic school
> 
> ...




Thanks for the link. I was looking through it earlier, and was looking for more opinion-based responses. I made the mistake of going to a poor-reputed school for EMT-I, and I regretted it from the time that I started class until after I was hired by my first EMS service. 

Can you go into more detail about the bad experience with Northeastern?


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hannah.911 said:


> Thanks for the link. I was looking through it earlier, and was looking for more opinion-based responses. I made the mistake of going to a poor-reputed school for EMT-I, and I regretted it from the time that I started class until after I was hired by my first EMS service.
> 
> Can you go into more detail about the bad experience with Northeastern?



With northeastern it was more of the instructor that I had the problem with (he was an emt-b) so I doubt you'd have the same problem. He was an older individual with old and somewhat limited in the field experience. He knew his stuff, but it was the old school, you do it right or I yell and make fun or you type of teaching. I felt that a more personal and non-coercive type of instructing would be a little more appropriate.I also would of rather had a paramedic as a basic instructor.  I cannot speak for the medic program though. As far as pricing for it... From everyone who I talked to, it was really overpriced.. And to go along with that, the equipment wasn't as new as it could be.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jan 18, 2011)

I would look into Emergency Medical and Rescue Institute (EMRI) in North Attleboro. I went there for my Basic and it was good. The owner is a Plainville FF and is the EMS Coordinator for the Plainville Fire Department.


----------



## Hannah.911 (Jan 18, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> From everyone who I talked to, it was really overpriced.. And to go along with that, the equipment wasn't as new as it could be.



That's what I've been gathering....EMT school for me was 12k...I can't do that again if I'm going to go to medic school. Thanks for the stories. I'll keep that in mind. 

Also, thanks MassEMT-B. I'll check it out. Attleboro is about 45 minutes from me, but it might be worth it.


----------



## infantryscott (Jan 22, 2011)

*Closer School*

EMRI is a good school and you cant go wrong there. A closer option is First Response EME in stoughton. Its run by a Stoughton FF and all his intructors are local FF. I am about finished with my class room time there and begin clinicals next month.


----------



## nemedic (Jan 24, 2011)

How soon are you looking to start? There's this pretty new place in Beverly called Elite Medical Educators. It's owned by a guy that is a medic with Atlantic and a FF in Peabody. I went to some con ed there last fall, and it seems to be a really well run place. There's EMT-B classes starting next month, and rumor has it that a Medic program within a few months to a year


----------



## harryb714 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hannah.911 said:


> That's what I've been gathering....EMT school for me was *12k*...I can't do that again if I'm going to go to medic school. Thanks for the stories. I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> Also, thanks MassEMT-B. I'll check it out. Attleboro is about 45 minutes from me, but it might be worth it.



$12k for EMT school?????


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 24, 2011)

harryb714 said:


> $12k for EMT school?????



It seems high... But this might include basic and intermediate school.


----------



## Jon (Jan 24, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> It seems high... But this might include basic and intermediate school.


Thats still high, at least in my parts. EMT for $500, Medic for 3k-9k at non-profit programs. Only the medic mills charge 2k for EMT and 15k for Medic.


----------



## harryb714 (Jan 24, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> It seems high... But this might include basic and intermediate school.



Wow, I didn't know Intermediate school was so expensive!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 24, 2011)

For my EMT-B and Intermediate,  I paid a total of  ~2k. Basic was on Out of State Tuition otherwise it woulda been even cheaper....


----------

